# Should I smoke weed or use antidepressants to treat depression?



## avillax (May 17, 2017)

Hello, I've always suffered from depression but lately it has gone over the top due to problems with my girlfriend etc.

I just can't feel positive anymore and have suicide thoughts. By the way, my depression is chronic and over the years it was much better and I haven't taken anti-depressants in almost 10 years and I have been smoking week recreationally about 2 times per week since 2 years ago, I haven't really use it to treat depression per se but I know that if I smoke it I feel high and positive.

If I smoke sativa, I know I will be positive, although with my current problems I don't know if it would turn into anxiety and cause me more problems, plus I would have to vaporize ever day and then my tolerance would skyrocket.

On the other hand, I have taken antidepressants before, I think the longer I did was 6 months, I know I can't feel anything, I can't feel happy nor sad if I take them, I would be just neutral and yes, my wiener starts feeling like jelly and have 0 libido which really sucks and I don't know if it would affect my libido on the long term which is already on the lower end of the normal range.

At the same time, I don't think I will date or have sex in a while due to my depression so technically, sex will not be a problem during this time.

What would you do?


----------



## Los Reefersaurus (May 17, 2017)

I am not a pro, you should consider taking to a pro since you mentioned it is pretty serious. Are you active now? do you have a social hobby? Do you exercise? If you have spare time do you volunteer? These are was of getting serotonin to your brain, which is the only real chemical way to feel happy. Take that into account. Hey bro we are here for you but you will be better off with some real world assistance. 

Sounds to me like you are pretty young and are pretty addicted to sex with the ex, remember that if you want to get away from her you have to get off that dragon, you must NEVER fuck the ex. If this is the case.
IT is really simple , we all go though this. Just distract with activity and your addictive behavior will dissipate.
There is nothing wrong with you we are biologically programed for this behavior . THis is why there are so many people


----------



## ANC (May 17, 2017)

You could try a strong dose of magic mushrooms to help you deal with some stuff in the past. You would need a responsible sitter big enough to put you in your place in case you go cookies.
I also find DMT works super well for depression and the effects lasts for days. Neither of these are light options, but taking on cannabis or pharmaceutical addiction isn't either.
Personally, I can't stand the jittery feeling I get from antidepressants. Antipsychotics will put you to bed at night, but turn you into a physical zombie for the first 12 hours or so. 
Mood suppressants will steal your emotions and make you feel empty. Does stop a racing head though, but at a price. And the stuff is fucking expensive.


----------



## avillax (May 17, 2017)

It is complicated, I have always had suicide thoughts but not very serious, more like all depressive people think about them. I'm also not schizophrenic. Yes I'm addicted to sex but more to the fact that I don't get much sex, in fact, before this girlfriend, I hadn't had sex with a woman in 2 years. Also, she is on anti-depressants, just found out, which makes it really shitty since it means I keep attracted the same troubled people as me and that's what it's killing me right now. I had 3 borderline girlfriends in a row in a 3 year period, I lasted from 1 to 3 months each. Then no girlfriend for almost 3 years, then I had a girl which was very "sane" and a "nymph" which was awesome but was long distance and we only lasted 4 months since her over protective parents intervened.

And after more than 3 years this one, we've been together for 7 months, even living together for that long, currently separated and shit.

I'm 34. My main problem is that my life objectives have been always around getting a girlfriend and be with somebody, and so, the more I want it the more I depend on it and the harder is to get a girlfriend, etc.

I do go to the gym sometimes, now less than before because I don-t care about impressing girls anymore, I go running sometimes and practice surf, I guess I'm missing my surf right now.

And yes, I work as a freelance so I'm functional.

But basically, I found out I need to change my life and focus on success and making money instead of girlfriend, but this is also painful because it means I will have to be lonely probably the rest of my life, as I keep attracting broken women, and so in order to bare with this thought I think I will need to be taking something, and wanna try with small vaporized dosis of weed every day instead of taking antidepressants.

But I dont know.


----------



## Grandpapy (May 17, 2017)

Talk with a Pro, thru the county if need be, but talk, if you do go the anti depressant route by all means tell the Dr. of your suicidal thoughts.

I was on Wellbruton sp* for smoking and that shit had me looking for bridge embankments to slam into. ....I don't have many suicidal thoughts. Can be crazy making for some.

It's hard you can get thru it but the next time you get kicked in the nuts, it wont hurt as bad.


----------



## Los Reefersaurus (May 17, 2017)

avillax said:


> It is complicated, I have always had suicide thoughts but not very serious, more like all depressive people think about them. I'm also not schizophrenic. Yes I'm addicted to sex but more to the fact that I don't get much sex, in fact, before this girlfriend, I hadn't had sex with a woman in 2 years. Also, she is on anti-depressants, just found out, which makes it really shitty since it means I keep attracted the same troubled people as me and that's what it's killing me right now. I had 3 borderline girlfriends in a row in a 3 year period, I lasted from 1 to 3 months each. Then no girlfriend for almost 3 years, then I had a girl which was very "sane" and a "nymph" which was awesome but was long distance and we only lasted 4 months since her over protective parents intervened.
> 
> And after more than 3 years this one, we've been together for 7 months, even living together for that long, currently separated and shit.
> 
> ...


Hey man you don't need to have all the answers, their is no always or never. In life you will not be able to see the forest because of all the trees. If you stay active and socialize, then sure go ahead go self medicate, but you need to get out and be around people as a priority.


You need to work on being a single healthy person


----------



## Los Reefersaurus (May 17, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> Talk with a Pro, thru the county if need be, but talk, if you do go the anti depressant route by all means tell the Dr. of your suicidal thoughts.
> 
> I was on Wellbruton sp* for smoking and that shit had me looking for bridge embankments to slam into. ....I don't have many suicidal thoughts. Can be crazy making for some.
> 
> It's hard you can get thru it but the next time you get kicked in the nuts, it wont hurt as bad.


I was on that stuff to get me to quit smoking as well. 
Wow that was a weird time, I took up bar fighting as a sport. It got to the point I would prefer to fight against 2 guys at once.
Glad I took them I still don't smoke , but man NEVER again


----------



## ANC (May 17, 2017)

Depression is a bastard, but it teaches lots of lessons. Be strong.
I love being alone, but I fear being _alone alone_.


----------



## Heil Tweetler (May 17, 2017)

Since mind and body are one, strengthening and developing your body are super useful in battling depression issues.

So is not drinking alcohol and getting into a hobby or activity that helps you learn stuff and meet others.


----------



## ANC (May 17, 2017)

Those are some great ideas.


----------



## chemphlegm (May 17, 2017)

i took wellbutrin to quit a 25 yr marlboro habit. in two weeks I was done smoking but was gonna hurt someone bad real soon. I know the only way I could quit is with this wellbutrin....and I aint having it, and thats what kept me strong in the beginning. no desire now because I've secretly replaced my smoking habit with joints, and nobody will notice right


----------



## natureboygrower (May 17, 2017)

i have a friend who got in a motorcycle accident over 10 years ago.massive head injury,almost died,was in the hospital for months.he can drive and work,but hes just the not the same as he was before the wreck.this obviously led to depression and he was put on prozac and has been taking it for years.he went off of the prozac and starting smoking(mj) instead.it did not work out for him.his family finally sat down and asked him what was going on with him and thats when he told them he had stopped taking his prozac.hes back on it and doing much better and enjoying his medical mj.hes also back working which i think has been a huge help.
sometimes we want a single thing that will cure us.whether it be for addictions or depression.its just not out there.books,counseling,exercise,eating/sleeping right along with/without the right meds might help.im sure you know all of this op.i hope things swing around for you.not saying mj wont help.maybe it will.just wouldnt want you to fall deeper if it doesnt.hang in there

i had not heard wellbutrin could cause such depression.i thought that was the mildest of the mild.i did have a friend take his life while on chantix for quitting smoking.the guy was a hard core all day drinker but a fucking worker.He didnt seem the type to commit suicide.i know you can never really tell whats going on with someone,but the correlation between the suicide and meds are suspicious to me.


----------



## DaveInCave (May 17, 2017)

avillax said:


> Hello, I've always suffered from depression but lately it has gone over the top due to problems with my girlfriend etc.
> 
> I just can't feel positive anymore and have suicide thoughts. By the way, my depression is chronic and over the years it was much better and I haven't taken anti-depressants in almost 10 years and I have been smoking week recreationally about 2 times per week since 2 years ago, I haven't really use it to treat depression per se but I know that if I smoke it I feel high and positive.
> 
> ...


I'm not going to try and answer to this difficult situation in an online forum, but I will tell you that all studies show that 
antidepressants without psycho-therapy is a waste of your time and a harm to your brain.
Please go and consult a doctor and find a therapist that can help you.
I hope you get better!


----------



## chemphlegm (May 17, 2017)

natureboygrower said:


> ,but the correlation between the suicide and meds are suspicious to me.



its no even a secret these crooks spill the beans with every chance they get. effects of all of this class of experimental psychotropic drugs is include death, death by suicide, and suicidal thoughts.
they are supposed to be used on people who are a danger to themselves or to others. Thing is...if one is so mentally unstable they are a notable danger to themselves and others makes no sense a doctor would trust them to correctly dose themselves daily


----------



## Rasta Roy (May 17, 2017)

Using cannabis for depression can be helpful for some, it can amplify for others. If you have already self medicated and feel it offers relief of equivalent value or better...I would prefer smoking over antidepressants. And weed shouldn't make your little buddy go limp! 

In my opinion and personal experience though friend depression doesn't really respond well to a single prong treatment. At least not in the long term. Cannabis could be a great tool for treating your depression, but I would definitely also be adding therapy (professional would be best but even a good friend to vent to a few times a week would be good, especially if you're experiencing suicidal thoughts). Exercise as well, doesn't have to be crazy. I'm not a gym guy but I stay active working in my garden (veggie gardens are great and the food will help you feel better!), walking my dogs.

Best of luck friend, I know it can be difficult to deal with. Remember you're not alone, lots of us feel the same way. And just wait those bad feelings out before you ever do anything friend, they do pass!


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Jul 9, 2017)

There is no healthy side affect to anti-depressants 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rasta Roy (Jul 9, 2017)

DirtyEyeball696 said:


> There is no healthy side affect to anti-depressants
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Healthy affects are usually the intention of medications where side affects are how we label the negative affects. Typically. So by cultural definition and cultural application, there is no such thing as healthy side affects.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 4, 2017)

avillax said:


> Hello, I've always suffered from depression but lately it has gone over the top due to problems with my girlfriend etc.
> 
> I just can't feel positive anymore and have suicide thoughts. By the way, my depression is chronic and over the years it was much better and I haven't taken anti-depressants in almost 10 years and I have been smoking week recreationally about 2 times per week since 2 years ago, I haven't really use it to treat depression per se but I know that if I smoke it I feel high and positive.
> 
> ...


Come to my thread and we'll talk or PM me from there, I can help fur sure.. right next door!
https://www.rollitup.org/t/mindfulness-meditation-for-medical-users.950536/


----------

